# "Normal" labs - very abnormal symptoms



## Shamrocker (Apr 15, 2010)

*Won't bore you with all my hypothyroid symptoms, but the list is long (including 3 miscarriages). My blood work keeps coming back in the "normal" range, though I consider it more borderline:

TSH = 2.68 uU/mL
Free T3 = 2.6 ng/dL
Free T4 = 1.0 ng/dL
Total T4 = 7.2 ug/dL
T4 Uptake = 1.14
FTI = 6.3 ug/dL

Doc doesn't see a need for any additional testing (i.e. antibodies) or treatment, but I'm highly symptomatic. Now what?? Are the 'normal' Free T3 and Free T4 really enough to rule out hypothyroid? I'm beginning to think I'm crazy, or just looking for something that's really not there. *


----------



## LizaLouRx (Apr 15, 2010)

I am new here and not much help with the labs. I will tell you though that I just had some intensive immune testing done for infertility reasons and my antithyroglobulin came back elevated. That caused me to search back to my last TSH draw, which was about 2 years ago, and it was 3.12. That is not elevated according to lab, but is according to new standards (which I wasn't aware of and obviously my doc wasn't either). All I can say is ask to get antibody test for peace of mind but if your doctor won't run it for you then maybe find a new doc?


----------



## Shamrocker (Apr 15, 2010)

*Good advice. Thanks. I think I may have to seek out a new doc, as this one doesn't see a need for antibody testing in light of my "normal" labs.*


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

First off that is not a new standard or a standard per se. If it was, your Lab would be going by it. It is only a target level for ALREADY diagnosed and treated patients. Not as a diagnosed level. Because each type of thyroid disease is diagnosed by different levels. Example, hypers diagnose level is different than hypos diagnosed level. The same with other thyroid issues.

Yes, they suggest if a women is trying to get pregnant TSH level should be between 1 and 2 for hypo's hoping to avoid miscarriages. It will be different for hypers.

Level might be in normal range but its how they relate to each other that also counts. If levels relate autoimmune thyroid then yes you will have the antibodies. Antibodies might cause miscarriage in hypos and hypers Graves' disease in fetal.

There is a lot of other health issues that share thyroid symptoms that is why doctor does not go by symptoms alone. And treatment is not a 100% cure-all for all our ills.

Good luck and feel better soon.


----------

